# Leaving dubai without canceling my tenancy contract, dewa and not selling my car



## Jowimad (May 30, 2015)

Hi everyone
am new to the page and need your advise for moving from dubai while leaving my family (with my wife having her own residency) in the uae.
The tenancy contract, dewa and car are all regisyered to my name and since only 5 month are left from my tenancy and i already paid in advance for 6 months, i dont want the hasstle to move contract to my wife. 
My question is:
1- can i leave the country without canceling my dewa, and once i come back as tourist visa go cancel it?
2- same for the tenancy contract, i come back on tourist visa and collect the deposit.
3-for my car, can i leave it as it is and also come as tourist and sell it.
thanks for any of your responses in advance


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

If you are cancelling your residence visa I am pretty sure you need all the other clearances. And if you are sponsoring spouse/family they have to leave at the same time as you.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Jowimad said:


> Hi everyone
> am new to the page and need your advise for moving from dubai while leaving my family (with my wife having her own residency) in the uae.
> The tenancy contract, dewa and car are all regisyered to my name and since only 5 month are left from my tenancy and i already paid in advance for 6 months, i dont want the hasstle to move contract to my wife.
> My question is:
> ...


Hi,
All except the car should be fine - especially if your wife stays here on her own visa.
The car will be more difficult - as you won't technically be able to drive a UAE registered car without a valid residence visa.
On a visit visa - you can only legally drive hire cars - so when you come back, you won't be legally allowed to drive your own car!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Just re register the wife in your cars name (yes I did that deliberately to relieve the boredom) and then you won't have to worry about transportation.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

The best thing to do, would be to give your wife power of attorney to act on your behalf with all this.

The driving a UAE private car without a residency visa isn't strictly true. Both my father and my husband have not been residents, but still held valid UAE licences and drove my car no issues - that was after checking with the police, who said it was fine.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> The driving a UAE private car without a residency visa isn't strictly true. Both my father and my husband have not been residents, but still held valid UAE licences and drove my car no issues - that was after checking with the police, who said it was fine.


Hi,
Did they have any accidents or need to make insurance claims whilst driving without residence?
It is then that they may have had problems.
Cheers
Steve


----------

